# -2,-3  -

## movieJJ

:     -2   ,   ( -3).     . 
   ,              -  (-2),   (-3) -          
 -   .
? :Big Grin:

----------


## FM

-3   -2.    .

----------

5  2009 .  03-07-11/52     .
        20.03.2009 N 03-07-10/07.

----------

> -2


    , -2   .

----------


## movieJJ

*FM*,  ,       .    ,     ,   ,           ?
 ,      (-2) - **   -- ** !

 , ..   03-07-11/52 ,  (-2)    - ,     ! ..    ""? ,, -   ,- ....       ?! :Wow:

----------

> , ..   03-07-11/52 ,  (-2)    - ,     ! ..    ""? ,, -   ,- ....       ?!


 .

----------


## movieJJ

, ...   :Frown:   "  !"

----------


## FM

> ,     ,   ,           ?


 ,   .        /.

----------

.      .

----------

168.  ,   
4.   ,             , **    -,      .


 -       .        .

----------

172.    
1. ...
 ...
  ...
    .

----------

> -       .


    .              -2,    ,    .

----------

> , -2   .


      .

  -2    . ,   .   .     ,   ,   ,    .

----------


## movieJJ

-2    -6(   ,     ().,, -2    .     .

     ?    ...     ,   -  ? :Wink:

----------


## Svetishe

> -2    -6(   ,     ().,, -2    .     .


 .   -3,       ,     -. 



> ?


     ?

----------


## movieJJ

1  "" ? (  -.)

----------


## Svetishe

?   1  .     ,     ,    20   ,  19 ,   .

----------


## _

** , .
  -      -2 ( ,    ) -       .
  "0" ()    -   :
_   
_ 
_    

         -2,    -.  (       -2      /,       , -  -2  -3     )
      .

----------

-2    ,       .          ,    ?

----------

,   ,      .

----------


## Svetishe

-2      4-     ,         .

----------

.     **    -3     .        .      .      .

----------


## _

> -2    ,       .          ,    ?


+ :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 
 ,      .

  -    ? :Wow: 
 -    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FM

> -3


       ...  :Wink:

----------

.

----------


## movieJJ

,     -2    ,,  "  "      .

 ,   -3.... -    . , !   - !((     ?

  1 -   ,     1 ,     ...  - ...  - .. ..??

----------


## Svetishe

> 1 -   ,     1 ,     ...  - ...  - .. ..??


 ?  ?

----------

> -3     
> 
>       ...


    . 9 . 172  -

----------

> ,   -3.... -    . , !   - !((     ?


     ,   .      -   .          ,     .

----------


## Svetishe

> ,


      ?

----------

> . 9 . 172  -


  .     -3 -     . 9 . 172. ,         .   ,     ,   .  ,     ,  .

----------

> ?


   ,         .

----------

> 


    !

----------


## Svetishe

,      ,             -.      -2.    ?

----------

**:




 6  2009 . N 03-07-15/39
        ( ,  ,   )       ( ) *   ,         ,        ( ),   -, * .        ( )      ,       ,       ( )    .


-     ,     ,      .

----------

> !


     .         34, ,     .

----------

> -3 -     . 9 . 172.


  -     ,       ,       ?

----------

> -     ,       ,       ?


       .  -3        .     -3   .

----------

> .         34, ,     .


    34    .   ,    .  ,  .        . 9 . 172,     . ,        .    .      ,     .      ,    .

----------

> -3        .


  ?

----------

> 34,


    . 34,         ( )

----------

> 34    .


  .      .

----------


## Svetishe

> -3





> ( N -3)
> 
> ** .      .   -  ,  -   (, ).            .
> **       .

----------

> ,      ,             -.      -2.    ?


      ,    -2.    -,     -2.

----------


## Svetishe

,        .    ,    ,   - .

----------

> 


.     ,  ,     **  .       ""   .               .

----------

> ,        .


 ** .

----------


## Svetishe

,        -.    -  ?

----------

> ,  ,       .


    -3,

----------

> ,        .    ,    ,   - .


 ,       /  .        0.       ,    .

----------

,          .  , ,        .

----------


## movieJJ

> 1 -   ,     1 ,     ...  - ...  - .. ..??
> 
>  ?  ?


 ,

----------


## Svetishe

-2,    100 ,    -3,   100 +  18 =  118.  2060 100  1960 18.  -,   ,     6819 18.

----------

17?          ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ,       /  .        0.       ,    .


      ,         ,    .    ,       -  ,   -2  .   ,          .

----------

> ,         ,    .    ,       -  ,   -2  .   ,          .


   .



> ,    -2.    -,     -2.


,       -       .

     51.

----------

> .


 


> .


  :Wink:

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## movieJJ

> 17?          ?


-!




> -2,    -3.  2060 100 1960 18.  -,   ,     6819 18.


 !!!   !) *** -3  - ***)

----------


## Svetishe

> -3  - ***)


  :yes:

----------


## FM

> .


    .   :Big Grin:     ,    -3,        ...

----------


## movieJJ

> .
> __________________


 -"  !"  :Smilie:     .




> ,    .


  ,    !  :yes:

----------


## Svetishe

> ,    -3,        ...


   -2  ,    , ,   -  .  ,   .

----------


## Svetishe

> ,    !


      !

----------


## movieJJ

!!!!
**  !+)**

----------

> .       ,    -3,        ...


   -  .      .

----------


## FM

, , -   -3   ?  ?      #22  ...  :Wink:

----------

> , , -   -3   ?


 


> -  .


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FM

22    ?  :Wow:      ....  :Smilie:  ,      ,   , ,      ?

----------


## movieJJ

> , , -   -3   ?  ?      #22  ...


,  .   "-3 "     .     -2  -3-  ( ).     - -      ....

----------


## Svetishe

*FM*,  :No-no:   !

----------

> .     **    -3     .        .      .      .


 FM, ,       .     ,      -3. ,     ,     .     .

----------


## FM

,    ,    - .

----------


## sema

.          ?
 :War:

----------

> ,    ,    - .


     -3  ?  :yes: 
   ,      .

----------


## FM

> -3  ?


 , , ....    ...  :Frown: ,    ...    ....

----------

> ...    ....


      ...   ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## FM

.  :Cool:          .

----------


## piv-piv

3  ,       -2, -3  -   ?    3 ,   ,    .

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,    - 1 ,   - 2 ...         ,        .
  ?

----------


## piv-piv

- ,       - ,       .
     , , , ,     .  ,  ,   , ,     ,  .  :quest:

----------


## Svetishe

, ,   ,       ,  ,         .

----------

